# Anyone know of Lab Rescues in Upstate SC?



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I am trying to find a lab rescue in Upstate SC, but so far the only ones I've found are in the Low Country (Charleston area). I used this link http://www.thelabradorclub.com/rescue/searchrescue.php to search SC, but only found the ones around Charleston. If anyone has any info about ones in the Upstate, or maybe another website that I can use to search, please let me know. 

Thanks.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i did the quick petfinder search for Labs near Charleston, my goodness, there are tons of them available


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

IF I'm right ACC has a beautiful black lab for adoption!.You might want to PM her!.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh, I don't need to adopt one! One of my friends teaches elementary school, and one of her students told her that he has a puppy that is going to be put to sleep because they don't want him anymore. But I wouldn't think that a shelter would just put it to sleep, they'd probably keep him for at least a little while before that became the final option. So I'm trying to get her to get more info from her student (a 4th grader, so that may be hard), and I'm trying to find a rescue near here that could take him.


----------

